# Black skin and Hydroquinone products bad for each other?!?!?!



## littlekoala (Feb 16, 2012)

I was researchig ways to get rid of my horrible acne scars and other scars, i cant afford any type of surger so i was looking at creams that can be bought in the store. I read a few articles saying that products with Hydroquinone can get rid of scars...but i also rea and article saying:

	"Whatever you do -- DO NOT ever use any products containing a chemical called 'Hydroquinone'. This chemical causes an irreversible darkening of the skin (called Ochronosis), and it's long-term use leads to skin-cancer"

	I was wondering if this is true, and if so what can a woman of color do to get rid of scars??


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 16, 2012)

While you may not be able to afford surgery you may want to consider saving up and seeing a dermatologist.


----------



## Baby1black (Feb 16, 2012)

Try chemical peels. If u can afford it to be done professionally it will give good results, if not there are so many online stores that sell at home chemical peel depending on your skin type and problems. I know sephora has an at home glycolic peel. Dermatologists do use hydro quinine but it is only used for certain amount of time and strictly accompanied by a high sun block.  Use a peel,exfoliate using a brush or cloth,sun block, cream with vitamin c and a . And I think u should be able to achieve good skin and drink lots of water


----------



## MarieBella (Feb 16, 2012)

I use Othine creme it has 3% hydro. in it and it got rid of all my scarring. I used it for 4 or 5 months straight and it didn't turn my skin black and still hasn't. The scars were really light in about a month. So I don't believe the "skin darkening" part but the skin cancer... idk... lol maybe if you use it for years and are exposed to extreme sun rays.. I use mines mixed with sun block to. its 4.99 at the BBS. Hope this helps you.


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know about that but I use Retin-A for my acne scars and it takes a while but it works wonders!


----------

